# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Granos y Menestras  VENTA DE QUINUA BLANCA

## MVALDIVIEZO

Estimados Foristas: 
La empresa Agronegocios Mundo Verde SAC tiene el agrado de poner a su disposición 60 TM de Quinua blanca de muy buena calidad, el escarificado incluye lavado y el precio no incluye trasporte ni IGV 
Escarificada: 10500 soles TM
Sin escarificar: 9500 soles TM 
Estaré atento a sus comentarios. 
Saludos.  Agronegocios Mundo Verde S.A.C Ing.Marlon Valdiviezo Atiaja
 Gerente General  
cel: 970941113  rpm: *0357481
rpc: 986674908
e-mail: agronegociosmundoverde@hotmail.com  agronegociosmundoverde@gmail.com     Temas similares: Venta de quinua roja Busco pequeños productores/exportadores de quinua blanca, roja y negra Artículo: Por primera vez sembrarán quinua blanca orgánica en distrito andino de Incahuasi Costos Cebolla Blanca / roja Se busca cebolla blanca para exportacion

----------


## Miguel PROANPE

Estimados,
Para comentarles e informarles la próxima inauguración de la PRIMERA plantaprocesadora de QUINUA en el norte de país (PERU) que se ubica en la Ciudad deTRUJILLO, contando con las certificaciones que garantiza la inocuidad delproducto y la alta pureza del mismo. Asimismo cuenta con certificación CERES yen proceso HACCP.
La planta cuenta con escarificado en seco, despedrado, pulido, gravimetría (selecciónde granos por tamaño)  y clasificación degranos por color (selector LED, última tecnología); adicional al ello, sebrindara un servicio personalizado para el secado del grano, que garantice elporcentaje exacto de humedad para el producto.
Pueden visitar nuestra página web http://www.proanpe.como contactarse con el siguiente número telefónico 946846889

----------


## Luciana Kuo

Hola,estoy buscando quinoa roja organica para exportar a Taiwan, si puede contacatarme, gracias

----------


## Miguel PROANPE

Hola Luciana, gracias por contactarnos. Tienes un numero para comunicarnos?.

----------


## jflor7

saludos cordiales:
nosotros estamos por sembrar quinua negra.
si tienes algún correo o teléfono.
mi correo es jabevi7@hotmail.com

----------


## Ernesto82

Hola amigos, 
Vendo quinua blanca libre de residuos para exportación. Tiene certificado.

----------

